# Tips for perfect Snowboy?



## mercuryfalling (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm having real trouble making a "perfect" Snowboy. I've made a perfect Snowtyke, Snowmam, and multiple perfect Snowmen, but none of my Snowboys have been satisfied. The first one, it was obvious where I went wrong (accidentally pushed the big ball on top so he had a big head). But since then, I've tried tweaking it--he told me one day his idea of a perfect girlfriend was with "a head slightly smaller than her body"--so I tried that first. He said "so close! But this head should really be better matched to this body." So next, I tried to make two balls the same size. Got the same response. Then I thought maybe I hadn't made the head small enough to be noticeably different, so I made a head about 75% the size of the body. He gave me some bs about "doing only 70% of the work." So what gives? Anybody have any tips on how to satisfy the little turd? I'd really like to start collecting the Snowman furniture. (Plus getting the snowman matryoshka from Snowtyke).


----------



## keybug55 (Dec 23, 2013)

The tip of the snowball that is the body needs to be close to your character's nose

The tip of the snowball that is the head needs to be close to your character's mouth


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 23, 2013)

If you have made a perfect snowman, make the body of Snowboy same size as Snowman's head. Stand behind it and zoom in. Look if you see your hands for one size and not the other. Really helps to wear a shirt with lines. Using eyes, nose, ears etc never worked for me.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought it was just Snowmama, Snowman, Snowpapa, and Snowtyke?


----------



## keybug55 (Dec 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I thought it was just Snowmama, Snowman, Snowpapa, and Snowtyke?



Those are the (cooler sounding) Japanese names

In English, from smallest to largest, it's the Snowtyke, Snowmam, Snowboy, and Snowman


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, so it's just a naming thing, I see! I was confused there, thanks!


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 24, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> The tip of the snowball that is the body needs to be close to your character's nose
> 
> The tip of the snowball that is the head needs to be close to your character's mouth



Tried using this and pictures online and I still cannot get it. Is it even possible?


----------



## sodappend (Dec 24, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> Tried using this and pictures online and I still cannot get it. Is it even possible?



It is. Got a perfect Snowboy the second time I tried and then accidentally after that (I was trying to build a Snowman uh)
Maybe your top snowball is too big? I think that's what I did wrong the first time.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 24, 2013)

Roll the snowball to the side of the pavement around your town tree. It should be as big as possible. Now roll it left or right across the town square paving in a straight line. Now you have the base for snowboy. Roll the other till it is almost chin when it is close to the first one and touch it to the first. Works for me Everytime.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 27, 2013)

Tried all of these tips and still nothing. I've frozen my town on a single day for a week now and have reset over 300 times and still nothing.


----------



## captianfalcon (Feb 12, 2017)

keybug55 said:


> The tip of the snowball that is the body needs to be close to your character's nose
> 
> The tip of the snowball that is the head needs to be close to your character's mouth



Just did this, got a perfect Snowboy first try tyvm


----------



## Loriii (Feb 12, 2017)

I always make them like the body is below the character's ear and slightly above the nose then the head is around 30% smaller than that.


----------

